# Curbless shower



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm looking at a project for wheelchair accessible shower, planning on 5x5. Believe it or not, it's for a mobile home (which I normally don't touch). Existing subfloor is damaged particle board on 2x6 joist. The adjacent room has 1.5" thick subfloor so I have a little height to work with. 

Is there a direct to joist solution that is preferred? I will sister in new joist and blocking for support under the entire floor, but cutting joist down isn't an option that I will consider. 

The client has a disabled child and needs full time care, I have a soft spot so I'm considering the project. 

Thoughts on a suitable system to use?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

That's a really tough one as mobile homes are cheap in so many ways. The only thing I can think of is crawl under it and look at the metal framing to see if you can frame a new sunken area for it. Cut out the floor, weld in some new framing, then go.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to avoid a sunken floor, at all cost. It's not in the budget. The existing framing looks ok so my plan is to laminate additional joist to keep deflection in check. I can run 2 layers of plywood on the main floor area to further stiffen it up. The shower area is what I'm trying to figure out. I know there are structural sloped kits that allow securing to the joist, or I could run a single layer of plywood beneath it(preferred) and be 3/4" below the main floor. 

I haven't worked with any of the curbless kits before, I know there are several out available. Just not sure which products offer the best performance, value, difficulty of install, etc. 

This client was referred by a county agency that provided a grant to remodel for her son. That's the only reason why I'm considering it. Her son is only 7, but eventually she won't be able to lift him in/out of the tub as he grows. Another client of mine went through a similar situation, however, it took them years to be approved. They couldn't lift her into the tub so they had to sponge bath her for years until they got the shower. I don't want this mother to endure the same challenges.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Got me thinking, so came back. They don't shower in their regular chair, they have a shower chair they transfer to or transfer to a bench in the shower, depending upon what their level of disability is. This may give you some options as it also has restrictions, meaning if they have to transfer to their shower chair, you can put the chair in the shower and transfer to it already there. This way you get away with not having a curb. 

What you can do depends upon what their level of disability is.
Here's a start for some prefab stuff:
http://aquaticbath.com/bath-products/accessible/60-showers/

(hey whipple if you're reading this  )


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

philcav7 said:


> Her son is only 7, but eventually she won't be able to lift him in/out of the tub as he grows.


Good man you are Phil. Hooha!

The "transfer" they'll need to do, like you said will eventually have to become assisted. The lifts probably won't be feasible in a trailer...and they are very pricey. I can call someone to see if he can do it any different as he has a full grown kid he's taking care of and he broke his back in iraq, so he's done something. Govt won't approve any of that though, I'm sure.

With turning radiuses, transfer areas, etc. Don't know if it'll be very feasible as as he grows, so will the size of his chair. As I said, a lot depends upon what his disability is.

What I can tell you is that the trailer won't work long term. They may have to bide their time and see if they can get into some ada type housing.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

These two company's offer a 4'x5' but not a 5'x5'.

http://www.vimproducts.com/products

http://arcfirst.net/products/tuff-form-shower-system/

The Level Entry by VIM is more work than the Tuff Form because the tray isn't structural. You have to do a lot of framing and blocking.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Go with the TuffForm. You can't miss and is an easy install. I've installed several and have turned several on to the product. I have yet to hear any complaints.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Used the Tuff form as well on a recent project... there's a learning curve. Only snafu I could see with it in this instance is the 2x6 joists, the 2" P-Trap was VERY tight to get into the 2x8 joists in the bathroom we did. 

Last I talked to them they were moving to some proprietary waterproofing system called "Tank 10", they didn't have very good technical data on it when I was speaking to them. Thankfully the distributors up north here still have lots of Mapegum so I didn't have to worry about it.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Go with the TuffForm. You can't miss and is an easy install. I've installed several and have turned several on to the product. I have yet to hear any complaints.


I will complain about their hokey drain They need to redesign the the goofy souix chief / UK assembly and make it a single piece that will slide on to a 2" stub.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. The tuff form is one that I was looking at, I will dig deeper into it. Size isn't critical, but I want it as large as possible. The bathroom is 9'6 x12 with a vaulted ceiling, I have been contemplating how I could flatten/structure the ceiling to allow for a lift to be added in the future it very well may be doable. I just need to validate general needs for attachment & load requirements.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

charimon said:


> I will complain about their hokey drain They need to redesign the the goofy souix chief / UK assembly and make it a single piece that will slide on to a 2" stub.


I figured you would. From the other thread you are the only one that poopooed the product.

Question: have you actually installed a TuffForm pan? Not a similar product but the TuffForm pan itself.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

This company offers some good options: http://www.quickdrainusa.com/
Check out their "Quick Slope" floor substrate too.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I figured you would. From the other thread you are the only one that poopooed the product.
> 
> Question: have you actually installed a TuffForm pan? Not a similar product but the TuffForm pan itself.



Yes I have several, I also took a training course on installing it from the people who import it. 
I recognize that they are small operation and a $15-20K mold + the engineering is a lot of money for something that they can get by with what they have.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I guess I just don't understand the complaint. It's a clamping drain sealing from both sides of the pan. How is that hokey?


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.trendingaccessibility.com/

Check Trending Accessibility out. I havent installed them but a a contractor I work for does and then I do the tile over it(he gets a lot of work from the Veterans Association). They are quite nice.


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

there is a new 'CURBLESS" detail in the TCNA Handbook(2015).
just fyi


----------

